
Sunday afternoon reading – CIA reading list (2011) - tcopeland
https://militaryprofessionalreadinglists.com/reading_list/38-central-intelligence-agency
======
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines, "please submit the original source". In this case, it's:

[https://www.cia.gov/library/intelligence-
literature/index.ht...](https://www.cia.gov/library/intelligence-
literature/index.html)

The submitted article is just a reformatted copy of the CIA's original page
with Amazon affiliate links to the books.

~~~
tcopeland
I think that's not _quite_ the full story; my site cross references a bunch of
lists and allows you to see which books were on (for example) both the Army
and Navy reading lists, shows past revisions, allows you to keep track of what
you read, etc.

That said, I'm protesting too much; you're right and I won't submit any more
links to there.

